# August Desktop Thread



## ChaosTheorySD (Aug 5, 2006)

I made this new desktop, and wanted to show it off somewhere, so might as well the new "show off your desktop" thread this month.

I wanted to play around with this style again, plus I've been replaying Majoras Mask. Gotta love that Fierce Deity.







Here's a bigger version of Link if anyone wants to see the whole thing. I like how it turned out.


----------



## PineappleH (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice! I like ur theme. The wallpaper reminded me of Zelda: WW.

Aside from this I'm actually a XP theme noob. There's not much for me to post since it's the original theme. If somebody can teach me the way to change my XP theme (the free way), I would most appreciate it.


----------



## yuwing (Aug 6, 2006)

mine's always been default blue windows bar and default blue color (i took away the wallpaper)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2006)

Same one as a month or two ago except for I have more junk on there now:




I used Terragen to create it in case anyone was interested: http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/


----------



## science (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't make mine, just have it downloaded. I'm still adjusting to it, I don't know if it will last or not. I keep going to the bottom for the task bar, but to find its on the top. I know I put it there, I just wanted it to look more like Mac OS X. 







EDIT: I forgot to comment on how hot Rihanna is! I know its a tacky desktop, but thats part of the reason I like it.


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Aug 6, 2006)

here's mine, it's a little messy.


----------



## science (Aug 6, 2006)

Ehh I already got sick of the one I'm using. Back to Energy Blue


----------



## KroBa (Aug 6, 2006)

My new desktop and theme for this month.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 6, 2006)

Not a single change since the end of April, just a failed project or two extra on my desktop so no need for an updated screen. I actually really love the theme I'm on so I doubt I will be changing for a long time. Everything just works so well on it and there's no off colours anywhere.


----------



## xflash (Aug 12, 2006)

meh mine is maybe a lil weird but i like it ya anyway my desktop bg is pretty much just pics of my fav music


----------



## id242 (Aug 12, 2006)

same as last month, kinda.





after seeing some of your posted desktops and liking them, I may change mine soon.


----------



## bubblejoe (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 13, 2006)




----------

